# 36 holes hub on 32 holes rim



## polpan (Jun 27, 2004)

any comments on this, its on my front, i have a shimano 36 holes/spokes and a mavic 32 holes with eyelet, the mechanic make it balance and aligned, now problem is does it will get any problem as time goes on...


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Well since you've already done it(and explained it like English grammer is an after thought) what did your mechanic tell you? And since you trusted him/her to do it in the first place why are you asking after the fact?


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*Your Mechanic is a Bonehead....*



polpan said:


> any comments on this, its on my front, i have a shimano 36 holes/spokes and a mavic 32 holes with eyelet, the mechanic make it balance and aligned, now problem is does it will get any problem as time goes on...


A hub flange is designed to have equil pull all the way around it's diameter. There's no way this will be "balanced and aligned" as you say, with two empty holes on either side of the flange.

I'd suggest you find another mechanic. No mechanic worth his weight in beans would even consider building a wheel in that fashion.


----------



## polpan (Jun 27, 2004)

the mechanic said it's ok if the hub has the 36 holes on a 32 hole rim rather than the other way around cause it's impossible to be aligned...

my main concern is does it will cause to some problems or there will be a frequent disalignment of the wheels... or worst a breakega of spokes whileon the move...

thanx


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*You tell US how it holds up....*



polpan said:


> the mechanic said it's ok if the hub has the 36 holes on a 32 hole rim rather than the other way around cause it's impossible to be aligned...
> 
> my main concern is does it will cause to some problems or there will be a frequent disalignment of the wheels... or worst a breakega of spokes whileon the move...
> 
> thanx


I doubt if any one else on this planate was ever boneheaded enough to do such a thing. Personally, I think you should take that wheel off your bike and beat your (so called) mechanic up-side the head with it.

What country are you from?


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

Ricko said:


> I doubt if any one else on this planate was ever boneheaded enough to do such a thing. Personally, I think you should take that wheel off your bike and beat your (so called) mechanic up-side the head with it.
> 
> What country are you from?


As Ricko said, what a bonehead!
A real mechy wouldn't try to take sure stupid risk.

polpan when you say:


> the mechanic make it balance and aligned


_does it mean it's true only_?...but when you ride out on the trails your wheel will get knocked out of shape badly.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*Aw, give the guy a break Fred...*



fred³ said:


> Well since you've already done it(and explained it like English grammer is an after thought) what did your mechanic tell you? And since you trusted him/her to do it in the first place why are you asking after the fact?


We have to remember that this is the www, not the USww...or the englishspeakingww...

I took a peek at polpans profile and he's from the Phillipines. He probably doesn't speak a word of english and put his message together with some translation guide. I give the guy credit that he got his message across...that his mechanic got no brains 

Polpan: Equil spoke tension is what keeps a wheel true (aligned). It is not possable to have equil spoke tension with a 36 hole hub and a 32 hole rim and your wheel will go out of alignment (true) often. You should take the wheel back to your mechanic and give him a good b!tch slappin'.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

Ricko said:


> Polpan: Equil spoke tension is what keeps a wheel true (aligned). It is not possable to have equil spoke tension with a 36 hole hub and a 32 hole rim and your wheel will go out of alignment (true) often. You should take the wheel back to your mechanic and give him a good b!tch slappin'.


Why would it be impossible to have equal spoke tension? Sure, he will end up with 8 different spoke lengths but if it's properly tensioned, it should would work ok.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

*Shoulda' woulda' mighta' maybe...*



Mr.Bob said:


> Why would it be impossible to have equal spoke tension? Sure, he will end up with 8 different spoke lengths but if it's properly tensioned, it should would work ok.


I suppose I shoulda' used the words "very difficult" instead of impossable then?

Yeah, I guess it could be made to work but what a nightmare! Living here in the states you can have the proper rim on your doorstep in a matter of days but things are possably different on a Pacific island...it might take a month and cost a months wages to get a rim that matches the hub...we're sooo spoiled  .

Maybe that mechanic isn't such a bonehead after all....just resourceful and creative.

Good gawd...8 different sized spokes is right!


----------



## polpan (Jun 27, 2004)

first off, i'm sorry for a bad english, 
second is the and yes when it comes to wheel alignment its only "true"
now if i go for trails i'm so worried the those spokes my break or just damage the rims.... 
and i'm trying to return those rims in the local shop and they said they can't replace cause it comes with pairs and still they are out of stock already (Mavic X2230)

i don't know if i could buy a front hub only (32 hole) or a single rim (36 hole) whichever,
thnx


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

polpan said:


> first off, i'm sorry for a bad english,
> second is the and yes when it comes to wheel alignment its only "true"
> now if i go for trails i'm so worried the those spokes my break or just damage the rims....
> and i'm trying to return those rims in the local shop and they said they can't replace cause it comes with pairs and still they are out of stock already (Mavic X2230)
> ...


Must be tough getting parts in the Phillipines.
Front or rear wheel? (Rear hubs cost more)
Disc or rim brake? (Disc hubs cost more than disc-less hubs)
Getting a new rim will usually cost less than a new hub. You can use a rim-brake rim on disc hubs... no worries, but this is not visa-verse... so no rim brakes on disc rims!

Say if you run rim brakes on the front end then... a good hub in 32-hole would not cost to much.
But say if it was a disc brakes on a rear wheel then... a new 36-hole rim would be much more worth the exercise than an expensive 36H disc hub.


----------



## polpan (Jun 27, 2004)

i'm using a front shimano disc hub, and maybe i'll try to save some money cause i'll better stick with my 32 holes rim and change my front hub and if i'm lucky enough i could get only a front hub here in my country!  
well as of now i'll stay on this setup (36 hub on 32 rim) cause i'm still have finacial problems.... hope no problems will occur till replacements :


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

polpan said:


> i'm using a front shimano disc hub, and maybe i'll try to save some money cause i'll better stick with my 32 holes rim and change my front hub and if i'm lucky enough i could get only a front hub here in my country!
> well as of now i'll stay on this setup (36 hub on 32 rim) cause i'm still have finacial problems.... hope no problems will occur till replacements :


Good luck... cross those fingers when not braking.
Sucks not having enough money to fix a problem, I know because I'm only 17 and I'm on a trainee award rate. (This trainee chef only gets Australian $5.97per hour (normal hours)). Other kids with 'McJobs' get more money than me.


----------



## polpan (Jun 27, 2004)

well my front wheels (36 x 32) survive the trails.. and its still on true..... 

check these where went and we decide to stay overnight at the falls (of course we packed and brought our mountaineering gears)
http://content.mtbr.com/pscTrails/A...W2,Death,March,Trails/PRD_164910_4517crx.aspx

one lesson learned... never ride the bike with those big backpacks on....


----------



## xctico (Mar 19, 2004)

Why not buy the pair of rims, and keep one as a spare.


----------

